# emerge kann nicht ins internet [erledigt]

## nuggler84

Tagchen, seit ich heut meinen rechner gestartet habe kommt emerge nichtmehr ins internet.

Hier mal ein bsp. mit emerge (egal welcher mirror): http://rafb.net/p/M3qZsN36.html

Und hier mit wget: http://rafb.net/p/0WsXQk93.html

mit "links www.google.de" komm ich ins internet.

Unter gnome/kde geht das internet auch.

Was läuft hier schief?

Bin um jeden tipp dankbarLast edited by nuggler84 on Sun Apr 29, 2007 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

Wie sieht /etc/resolv.conf aus?

----------

## nuggler84

```
leyla nuggler84 # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!

nameserver 192.168.178.1

```

```
leyla nuggler84 # ifconfig 

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:19:DB:55:0E:17  

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1878 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1825 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:1075302 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:256549 (250.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Basisadresse:0xd000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

Aber wenn an der was falsch sein sollte, dann dürfte Fireofx und Co ja auch nicht gehen, oder?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm.. Also es ist ja anscheinend eindeutig ein DNS-Fehler...

Aber warum er NUR emerge & wget betrifft...

Wie sieht es denn in der make.conf aus?

Und hast du mal deinen Router neu gestartet?

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Umgebungsvariablen/configs, die sich am Vortag oder am Morgen geändert haben könnten?

----------

## nuggler84

```
nuggler84@leyla ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-rc6-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-rc6-sabayon x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Apr 2007 14:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE"

LC_ALL="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi alsa amd64 arts artswrappersuid audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo canvas cdda cdr cli commercial cracklib crypt css cups dbus dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic-db foomaticdb fortran freetype fuse gif gimpprint glitz glut gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame libnotify live livecd lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzw lzw-tiff midi mozsvg mp3 mp3rtp mpeg msn nautilus ncurses nls nntp nptl ntfs ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt opengl pam pcre pdf perforce perl png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt qt2 qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs ruby samba sdl session speedo spell spl ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink tcpd tiff tls truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wifi wxwindows x264 xgl xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx r128 radeon vesa vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

geändert dürfte sich an den configs nichts haben. 

Hatte nichts verändert/installiert oder sonstiges.

----------

## mv

Ist möglicherweise iptables installiert und das Script im Runlevel? In dem Fall könnte irgendetwas blödsinnige Regeln geschrieben haben, die vernünftige DNS-Ansteuerung verhindern und die dann auch beim Neustart erhalten bleiben.

----------

## nuggler84

Installiert ja

```
nuggler84@noname ~ $ eix iptables

[I] net-firewall/iptables

     Available versions:  1.3.5-r4 (~)1.3.6 (~)1.3.6-r1 (~)1.3.7

     Installed versions:  1.3.7(10:32:00 24.04.2007)(-extensions -imq ipv6 -l7filter -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.iptables.org/ http://www.linuximq.net/ http://l7-filter.sf.net/

     Description:         Linux kernel (2.4+) firewall, NAT and packet mangling tools

```

im runlevel nein

```
noname nuggler84 # rc-update -s

               acpid | boot                          

           alsasound |      default                  

        avahi-daemon |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

              dhcdbd | boot                          

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug | boot                          

             keymaps | boot default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

      NetworkManager |      default                  

             portmap |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

              serial | boot                          

              splash |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

             x-setup | boot
```

Könnte es evtl auch nur an Freenet liegen, das die heut nen schwachen tag haben oder so?

Brauch ich in der resolv.conf nameserver von freenet?

wenn ja wo finde ich eine liste der freenet nameserver?

Bin langsam echt ratlos.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *nuggler84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte es evtl auch nur an Freenet liegen, das die heut nen schwachen tag haben oder so?
> 
> Brauch ich in der resolv.conf nameserver von freenet?
> ...

 

Hier hast du ein paar dns server die sind Provider unabhängig (letzte splate)

```

A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   198.41.0.4

B.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.228.79.201

C.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.33.4.12

D.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   128.8.10.90

E.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.203.230.10

F.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.5.5.241

G.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.112.36.4

H.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   128.63.2.53

I.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.36.148.17

J.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   192.58.128.30

K.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   193.0.14.129

L.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   198.32.64.12

M.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. 3600000 IN  A   202.12.27.33
```

Kannst du denn link http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mDNSResponder-107.6.tar.gz

denn mit dem Browser ruterladen?

Hast du irgend etwas in der /etc/wget/wgetrc geändert?

Wie ist die ausgabe wenn du in der console 

```
ping www.google.de -c 3
```

 eingibst?

MfG

----------

## nuggler84

Mit dem Firefox kann ich http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mDNSResponder-107.6.tar.gz das laden ja

mit wget nicht

```
leyla nuggler84 # wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mDNSResponder-107.6.tar.gz

--20:38:26--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mDNSResponder-107.6.tar.gz

           => `mDNSResponder-107.6.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

```

und der ping gibt das aus 

```
leyla nuggler84 # ping www.google.de -c 3

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=46.8 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=247 time=46.5 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=247 time=46.3 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 46.357/46.598/46.871/0.326 ms

```

Die namserveränderung hat auch nichts gebracht.     :Question: 

und in der /etc/wget/wgetrc hab ich nichts verändert (hatte die noch nie offen)

EDIT:// hab nun  156.56.247.195 distfiles.gentoo.org in die /etc/hosts eingetragen nun gehts!

Muss ich das verstehen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was sagt denn ein 

```

# host distfiles.gentoo.org

```

Oder alternativ via "nslookup"?

MfG Stefan

----------

## nuggler84

```
leyla nuggler84 # host distfiles.gentoo.org 

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 156.56.247.195

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 216.165.129.135

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 64.50.238.52

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 64.50.236.52

```

und 

```
leyla nuggler84 # nslookup distfiles.gentoo.org

Server:         192.168.178.1

Address:        192.168.178.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   distfiles.gentoo.org

Address: 156.56.247.195

Name:   distfiles.gentoo.org

Address: 216.165.129.135

Name:   distfiles.gentoo.org

Address: 64.50.238.52

Name:   distfiles.gentoo.org

Address: 64.50.236.52

```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hat dein Rechner direkten Internetanschluss oder ist er hinter einen Router/Firewall?

Wie schaut den nun deine komplette "/etc/hosts" aus?

MfG

----------

## nuggler84

```
nuggler84@leyla ~ $ cat /etc/hosts

# Do not remove the following line, or various programs

# that require network functionality will fail.

127.0.0.1               leyla localhost.localdomain localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

fff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

156.56.247.195 distfiles.gentoo.org

216.165.129.135 distfiles.gentoo.org

64.50.238.52 distfiles.gentoo.org

64.50.236.52 distfiles.gentoo.org

152.46.7.109 distro.ibiblio.org

204.152.191.37 www2.kernel.org

212.236.250.103 www.suspend2.net

```

Ja der rechner sitzt hinter ner fritz.box die ich heute schon mehrmals resettet hab.

Und vor ein paar Tagen ging ja noch alles wunderbar, warum das seit heute morgen nichtmehr geht frag ich mich.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Deine "/etc/hosts" kennt aber dein router nicht.

Ich vermute einmal das wget in "/etc/hosts" nachschaut

Wenn du in "/etc/hosts" deine Router einträgst müste auch

die einträge

```

156.56.247.195 distfiles.gentoo.org

216.165.129.135 distfiles.gentoo.org

64.50.238.52 distfiles.gentoo.org

64.50.236.52 distfiles.gentoo.org

152.46.7.109 distro.ibiblio.org

204.152.191.37 www2.kernel.org

212.236.250.103 www.suspend2.net
```

überflüssig sein.

Vielleicht liege ich aber auch daneben.

Das habe ich dazu bei google gefunden:

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=18478

Nachtrag

Deine IP adress von deiner Netzwerkkate und Rechnername in der

/etc/hosts hinzuzufügen kann auch nicht schaden.

MfG

----------

## nuggler84

die ip vom router ist   192.168.178.1

Wie nenn ich den in der /etc/hosts ?

192.168.178.20 leyla   steht nun auch drin, das allein hat keinen wert

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *nuggler84 wrote:*   

> die ip vom router ist   192.168.178.1
> 
> Wie nenn ich den in der /etc/hosts? 

 

```
nmap -sP 192.168.178.*
```

IP und dann den Name.

In "/etc/conf.d/net" soltest du auch noch nachschaune ob die Zeile 

(angenommen eth0 ist netzwerkate zum Router)

```

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.178.1" )
```

 vorhanden ist.

MfG

----------

## nuggler84

Sodale, da mich das gestern so angefault hatte, hab ich über die Nacht das Sys neu aufgesetzt.

und emerge inkls wget geht wieder, und nun läuft emerge -e system, mal schaun was da für fehler auftreten.

danke für eure hilfe

----------

